# Backing up our soldiers



## jimnyc (Sep 3, 2003)

I'm posting this in the Canada section, as it seems a lot of hostility and resentment for our military actions is coming from here.

I made a previous reference to our soldiers as "hero's". I think I was told in similar terms that they were murderers.

Our soldiers enlisted in their respective units for one reason and one reason only, to defend our Country and all of it's citizens freedom. You can condemn our government until you are blue in the face, but our soldiers are simply following orders. We have some of the most educated soldiers on the planet. We have some of the most advanced technology. We have perhaps one of the largest military. We get involved where people think we shouldn't. We assist countries that no other country will. We stand up not only for the rights of America, but for everyone in the world. But, whether you believe this to be true or not, it doesn't change the fact that these soldiers will offer their lives for those given the ability to sit here and have the right to argue about it. They offer their lives to assist people in countries where they are disrespected. They are willing to die for all of us. That is a hero in my opinion.

I was driven to write this post after listening to a song that janeeng emailed to me. Following is the lyrics to that song, and here is the song for your listening pleasure.

A soldiers heart 

All hope was gone
Hard to hang on
Hard to be strong
Was blind, could not see
Nothing but walls in front of me and inside no peace

And the mountains seemed impossible to climb until...

[Chorus]

You stood on the front lines
You led the way, out of the darkness
We didn't go astray
You were ready to die for our sake
And that takes a soldier's heart

Oceans so deep
Uphill so steep
But still we believe
And when the road was too far to travel 
Heros you came and carried us there

And the mountains seemed impossible to climb until...

[Chorus]

And so our flag was still there
All because you decided to care

[Chorus x2]

You stood on the front lines
You led the way, out of the darkness
You could have let us go astray
You were ready to die for our sake
And that takes a soldier's heart

And that takes a soldier's heart


----------



## janeeng (Sep 3, 2003)

Thanks Jim!!!! and to all the vets and those serving now and in Iraq "a big thanks to you all" you have my up most respect!


----------



## NightTrain (Sep 3, 2003)

Hey Jim, email that to me, willya?


----------



## janeeng (Sep 3, 2003)

Hey Jim, by the way, on the radio you do know they have the dubbed version of this.  They will have actual soldiers talking in the background from Iraq and Bush talking as well.  That version, truly put tears in my eyes.  See if you can find it.  Maybe Z100, but not sure!!! but trust me when I tell you, much deeper than this one.  Same artist, just dubbed!!!


----------



## jimnyc (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NightTrain _
> *Hey Jim, email that to me, willya? *



On its way, should receive it shortly!


----------



## canadarocks (Sep 4, 2003)

I am going to cry.  Wave an american flag and I get so emotional.  I almost cried when "our great leader" Bush declared victory on the aircraft carrier?

People join the military for more then just the reason you mentioned.  There are many reason why people join
1) To get an free education
2) To make something out of themselves
3) to get guns and to be able to blow up things
4) To travel the world and see other countries

There are probably more but it is definately not just the one reason you mentioned.


----------



## jimnyc (Sep 4, 2003)

Ok, point taken. I'm sure some have joined for various other reasons, some of which you have listed.

When push comes to shove though, they are going to lay their lives on the line for what I have outlined. They are all aware of the potential risks when enlisting and they do so anyway.


----------



## janeeng (Sep 4, 2003)

That's maybe what some do when they join! but you really think all? no way! there are some that actually love their country enough to want to be a part in protecting it.  They also ALL know that when they join, and even if it's for an education, that there is the possability of WAR!!! they know this.  They didn't have to join, but they knew and chose to even if WAR were to come about.  Your comment about I want to cry, it's just that of a wise ass! it's a shame that's your opinion.  You were probably one of the fruity asses that evil arnold mentioned and fled the US to keep you from the ARMY!!!!


----------



## Colonel Kurtz (Sep 4, 2003)

Again,

It's a matter of  being there (Iraq, Afghanistan, The Balkans) or just talking about "supporting our troops". What's so funny about the Canada bashers is that you can't seem to remember that Canadians are fighting side by side with Americans in Afghanistan & The Balkans.  You guys are calling our northern neighbors "faggots"from the comfort of your own homes while Canadian troops are putting their lives on the line everyday, & even dying fighting terrorism.  A HUGE hypocrisy on your part. If you really feel this way, why don't you express your views to our troops, (who are in some cases sharing the same foxhole with Canadians, Danes, Norwegians, Swedes, Spaniards, English, Germans, & yes even French), & see what they say to you.


----------



## jimnyc (Sep 4, 2003)

You mean there are Canadians over there MURDERING civilians? Say it isn't so!

I have the utmost respect for ALL the soldiers, so long as they aren't standing side by side with the USA murdering civilians. I'll let your canadian sidekick decide...


----------



## Colonel Kurtz (Sep 4, 2003)

Your rebuttles are sometimes questionable.  How can you say you respect the troops of other nations, & yet call them "fags", "cowards", etc? You haven't answered yet.


----------



## jimnyc (Sep 4, 2003)

Answer my question first.

Canadians are involved in the war in Iraq. Are they involved with murdering of civilians?


----------



## Colonel Kurtz (Sep 4, 2003)

But wait a minute...If Canadians are involved in Iraq, what's with the "cowards" tag?


----------



## jimnyc (Sep 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Colonel Kurtz _
> *But wait a minute...If Canadians are involved in Iraq, what's with the "cowards" tag? *



When 9 out of 10 act in a cowardly manner... I call it like I see it!

So there you have it folks, I've won! Refusal to answer the question automatically makes me the winner. One minute the USA is murdering civilians. Then when canada is brought into the picture, and an obvious double standard doesn't apply, it's time to change the subject!

I knew one of you dolts would be stupid enough to fall into that one! LOL

NEXT!


----------



## Colonel Kurtz (Sep 4, 2003)

That was pretty lame... If that's all you have man, I feel very sorry for you. I always thought your rebuttles were weak, but THAT takes the cake. It's almost as if you answered your own question! LOL

9 out of 10 are weak?? How the fuck do you know! LOL This is a turkey shoot, my friends. It's so easy, it's not even fun.


----------



## NightTrain (Sep 5, 2003)

LMFAO!!

Attaboy, Jimbo!  Bloody good show, old boy!!

SWISH!!


BTW, Cap'n Crunch, it's spelled 'Rebuttal'


----------



## jimnyc (Sep 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Colonel Kurtz _
> *That was pretty lame... If that's all you have man, I feel very sorry for you. I always thought your rebuttles were weak, but THAT takes the cake. It's almost as if you answered your own question! LOL
> 
> 9 out of 10 are weak?? How the fuck do you know! LOL This is a turkey shoot, my friends. It's so easy, it's not even fun. *



Damn, NT beat me to your "rebuttle" already! For the 2nd time, Kurtz, what did you say in the other thread about intelligence?

And of course I answer my own questions while in the Canada section, God knows no one else will!

Bye bye, Kurtzy. You're welcome to try again next time.


----------



## janeeng (Sep 5, 2003)

very good post evil.  What I find more amazing is that this dope claims jim changed the avatar to FAGS, but has PUTZ changed it??? hahahahah! he likes it!


----------



## jimnyc (Sep 5, 2003)

You are correct, Arnold. Canada IS NOT in Iraq, they assisted in Afghanistan. I guess they reserve their fighting for places where there is minimal resistance. I guess their MURDERING is easier in Afghanistan.

And don't worry about his support. I'm sure the troops would prefer he not stand behind them anyway, as he would only embarrass them.

He's free to leave the country anytime he likes. He chooses to stay and bitch and moan, and has that right thanks to the very troops and government he condemns.


----------



## stealthylizard (Jan 29, 2004)

canada is in fact in iraq "unofficially".  the operations of joint task force 2 are covered under the Official Secrets Act, and deployments cannot be divulged.  canada is the 3rd largest financial contributor to this war, behind the UK and the US.  under the guise of providing support for the war on terrorism, the canadian navy (insert joke here!!!ha ha ha) is providing cover and support for us aircraft.  there are many other roles canadas military has taken on in the iraq war. i would like to add that i support this war, as a canadian, and am ashamed at my govt for not backing the us up.  i tried to enroll in the us military, but since i donated a kidney i am now considered as"disabled" as far as the bashing goes between countries, its like 2 siblings, they pick on each other, i laugh at most of the posts.  i think thats the one thing that keeps the countries so close, what do you think would happen if the pakistan govt called the india govt a moron?


----------



## Said1 (Jan 29, 2004)

I get very pissed when people bash the Canadian military. Not everyone aspires to be as big and powerful as the USA, but, on the other hand you can only be as effective as your government allows you to be. Canadian soldiers deserve the same respect American soldiers are given simply because they go were they are told, and do the best they can with what they are given.  

BTW, there have been several Canadians injured and one killed by a homicide bomber peice of shit in Afghanistan on Tuesday. Lets not argue over who is better, just pray for all of them to be safe, and return home alive - American and Canadian.


----------



## janeeng (Jan 29, 2004)

Very well put Said1!!!!!!


----------



## Said1 (Jan 29, 2004)

Thanks. I get very touchy about that.


----------



## Annie (Jan 29, 2004)

Said1, I think things are getting worked out between our governments. We have too many that spout off because they feel betrayed by the UN. Canada has too many vocals on the message boards, (not this one in particular, most of the Canadians here are considerate), that seem to go out of their way to be 'European' and denigrate the US. Glad to hear from you and I've always respected the Canadian military, I wish your government would back them more.


----------



## Said1 (Jan 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kathianne _
> *Said1, I think things are getting worked out between our governments. We have too many that spout off because they feel betrayed by the UN. Canada has too many vocals on the message boards, (not this one in particular, most of the Canadians here are considerate), that seem to go out of their way to be 'European' and denigrate the US. Glad to hear from you and I've always respected the Canadian military, I wish your government would back them more. *



I wish our government would at least give them some public moral support, especially lately with all the hoop la regarding how badly they need updating. Anyway, I think there are far bigger issues worth debating with regard to our countries relations, but it does provide a good distraction


----------

